
Explained: BERT – State of the art language model for NLP - ranih
https://www.lyrn.ai/2018/11/07/explained-bert-state-of-the-art-language-model-for-nlp/
======
ranih
Hey, first time writing a blog post on AI and I'd love to get your feedback.
For example, should I dive more deeply into the details or maybe make it
shorter and more high-level? Thanks! :)

